# Another Ridge Vent, Gable vent and soffit question (??)



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

That is a valid question and concern about short-circuiting the ventilation system.

But, your larger problem remains.

You need to increase your intake ventilation.

Try looking up a fascia vent product. I don't have my literature available to me right now, but either others will know of brand names or you can Google for product results.

Then, when you have corrected the intake problem, you should close off the side wall gable vents.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Here,

The 1st page of this search resulted in at least 3-4 different products which can achieve the intake solution I mentioned earlier.

Ed

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fascia+intake+vent


----------

